# Saylor's 2.5 pt. II



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Those flattened marimo balls look sweet! I wonder if they will grow together to make a completely filled in lawn. Awesome Betta too!


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Love the flattened marimo balls! I've never seen that done.

What a beautiful home for your betta:icon_bigg


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey that looks great! I have marimo balls and never thought to try that. i have seen people attach it to wood and it forms over it.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, I've seen it mostly done on driftwood and whatnot, not really ever a full carpet. Probably because it takes a lot to cover, just the 2.5 took 4 balls!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Good job. I hope that the flattened balls meld together, too. If they do, I imagine it will take quite a while due to the slow growth rate.

And I agree, great looking betta.

Do you plan on adding any dwarf shrimp? I think they would fit in well with the scape.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

dj2005 said:


> Do you plan on adding any dwarf shrimp? I think they would fit in well with the scape.


I think they would get eaten.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

dirtyhermit said:


> I think they would get eaten.


I keep RCS with my male betta in a 2.5g tank and for the first month or two, he would attack them. Now he doesn't even pay attention to them. Just be sure you have another colony of shrimps that you can resupply the 2.5g with in case he does eat all of them.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 22, 2010)

That would be cool but I don't know the first thing about shrimp, just bettas. Maybe in a couple of months when I get settled in my first year of college. Plus you can only have one tank per dorm room. I'll think about it.

I'm not worried about the growth rate of the marimo balls, lol...I've got plenty of time to wait. I just hope that they do indeed grow onto eachother.


----------



## Syafiq (May 27, 2010)

omg, wow.

Im gonna get those balls too ! .

btw nice tank .


----------



## Saylor (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

very nice dude! I have a marimo ball opened up too, just for a hill though. I love it.


----------

